# Can't post in the off topic thread



## spanishteardrops (Dec 16, 2004)

or they aren't showing up. Anyone else having this problem too?


----------



## sharee (Dec 17, 2004)

spanishteardrops said:
			
		

> or they aren't showing up. Anyone else having this problem too?


I'm glad I saw this, I thought I was going crazy


----------



## Islandgirl (Dec 17, 2004)

none of my posts are showing up on the celebrity board!


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Dec 17, 2004)

I can't post there either.  And I've tried 4 times.


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

I just tried to post there and it didn't work for me either!  Nikos:


----------



## NubianPrincess (Dec 17, 2004)

Same problem here...


----------



## naptrl (Dec 17, 2004)

I wrote out a nice long post and it didn't show up in off topic...:tears:


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

The same thing happened to me.
It happened yesterday in Entertainment & OT.

It just happened now. Nikos posted a new test thread and my changes weren't saved.

I copied my text b4 I posted so, Nikos if you're looking :

"
I tried posting by hitting "quick reply" I type a post and submitted it but it didn't save.

Question: How were you able to put up a 94 x 144 pixel avatar? The software reject my avatar of a similar size.
"


----------



## Kalani (Dec 17, 2004)

Glad I'm not the only one! I submitted a post 2 times in the celebrity/gossip forum and nothing showed up. I thought I was going crazy!


----------



## skegeesmb (Dec 17, 2004)

All the posts are moderated by the moderator, this won't show up for me probably in the quick response.  So I'm going copy and paste this as well.

I guess that on certain boards the posts are screened by the mods.


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

That shouldn't be the case unless I did something wrong in the permissions. Going to check right now.


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

Weird, there is no moderation whatsoever...


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 17, 2004)

i cant post in there either, i made a post and then it said thanks for posting and it redirected me back to the forum, but the post didnt show up


----------



## Tami (Dec 17, 2004)

Help!! Help!!


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

I love your avatar Tami


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

I see it's working now for some but I still can't post.


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 17, 2004)

hmmmm, my post showed up like 20 mins after i posted it.  but then i posted in another thread in OT and that didnt work


----------



## skegeesmb (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay it's working now.  But when I first posted it said all posts are screened by the moderators.  So I guess that was a mistake, cause Nikos fixed it.  I was wondering the same thing for a few seconds when I first posted.


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok, now it just showed up....


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 17, 2004)

this is comical.  my posts take like 5 mins to show up in OT and dont show up at all in Entertainment.....

if i have to spend one more work day on yahoo games instead of LHCF im going to kill myself 

interestingly enough:  when i post in this board it says some network error occurred.  when i post in OT or entertainment it says thanks for posting and redirects me but my posts dont show up


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

I think some of the things posted last night are showing up now as well.


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice catch SMB. It was that stupid moderation. The way this forum works is with permissions. Every member belongs to a group (or more) and that group is allowed to do some things in each particular forum. Now all of you are Regular Members - because you registered - but also in the Donations group which gives you the ability to post. Because your primary group is Registered members all the permissions are inherited unless otherwise changed to the Donations group. I had left the moderation ON on the Regular Users and that was causing the problem.

I think now it is OK for all.


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

.... and btw all posts showed up now because I released them from the moderation queue


----------

